# 11" Brazilian rhom



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

I had to move this guy too. He was a lot easier than my vene rhom to move. This guy is black. He is one of the darkest rhoms I've seen. He's currently in a 20gallon awaiting his 125 gallon tank to be moved.


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Last one


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

I will try to take better pics of this guy as well tonight. There is just way too much glare on his tank to really see the guy, plus with him being as dark as he is, I can't seem to take a good pic of him period!!!! This guy is a very nice looking rhom. Much better in person than pics


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

UMMMMM...... YEAH....... thats a badass fish man. WOW jet black, your not kidding.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome fish man, HIs one black rhom :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He sure is dark, and he looks like a very nice rhom to me. I wanted to mention that your heater looks like it is in a very vulnerable position. I think that you should clip or suction cup it to the back of the tank.
~Taylor~


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Despite the glare im sure we can all tell he is an impressive fish


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dark as hell dude, very nice


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

This one is very impressive too


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

as said, that black is badass.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> as said, that black is badass.
> [snapback]1092645[/snapback]​


Im w/ Goomba on this one.


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i work for fish and wild life, and i have to confinscate your fish


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

that fish is the bomb!!!

nice specimen!!!


----------

